# Wilder vs Fury in December, Staples Center



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

https://talksport.com/sport/boxing/405411/tyson-fury-vs-deontay-wilder-frank-warren-confident/

Frank Warren is confident he can get a deal for Tyson Fury to face Deontay Wilder before the end of the year.

Fury faces Francesco Pianeta on August 18 in his second comeback fight after a two-and-a-half year absence from the ring.

And if the Gypsy King comes through unscathed then Warren is targeting Wilder as the former heavyweight champion's next opponent.

Dillian Whyte and Dereck Chisora both registered wins at the weekend in fights with Joseph Parker and Carlos Takam, respectively.

But rather than challenge one of the duo in a third comeback clash before facing a bigger target, Warren and his charge are gunning straight for Wilder.

Asked whether Fury would face Whyte or Chisora after the bout with Pianeta, Warren told talkSPORT: "Well, actually they're two competitive and very good fighters but, with due respect to them, we're actually trying to make the fight with Deontay Wilder.

"First of all we want to see what he looks like on the August 18. Hopefully he will come through it well, but reports from the gym are that he's looking well.

"Tyson, as he's said himself, has been talking about Wilder in the last few weeks and it's a fight I think the British fans would like to see.

"It wouldn't happen in the autumn, if it happens it will be sometime in November or December.

"That's where I would like to see him, providing he comes through okay and that's no disrespect to anybody. He's the lineal champion. He's the guy who hasn't been beaten. He lost his belt outside the ring.

And despite Anthony Joshua struggling to get a bout with Wilder, Warren reckons he can bring the American and Fury together.

He added: "I'm pretty confident we can make it happen. It takes two to make a deal and if you really want to make a deal you will make it happen."


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Fury saying its nearly done, this fight makes sense they are both vulnerable so Fury doesnt need to be in the most legit shape like he was before, Wilder sparks him though

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/boxing/45009647


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Wilder really stepping it up lately. This is technically for the lineal title.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd be surprised if this happens tbh. Fury doesn't look like he's ready for world level yet, see show he does v Pianeta first but he looked like crap last time out and that was in an absolute exhibition.

I'd prefer Fury to be back in top shape before he fought Joshua or Wilder.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Fury’s too fat right now

He’s gonna get KTFO


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Was just coming to say I wish he would have another fight first, but he is next month so fuckin a. Fury was my guy mostly because he is hilarious but still, I would be rooting for him in this fight. Fury vs Joshua in April would be perfectly fine with me. I really don't care who it is, I just want to see an Undisputed Heavyweight for once


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Wilder really stepping it up lately. This is technically for the lineal title.


Not really.

This has 0% chance of happening so he will fight Brazeale followed by the Kownacki/Martin winner.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Not really.
> 
> This has 0% chance of happening so he will fight Brazeale followed by the Kownacki/Martin winner.


yeah sure


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

YEAH!!!!!!

FUCK YOU EDDIE!!!!!! WHO TURNS DOWN 80MILLION!????


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.tuscaloosanews.com/news/20180730/wilder-negotiating-for-tyson-fury-fight

Representatives of World Boxing Council heavyweight champion Deontay Wilder confirmed Monday that they are "involved in ongoing negotiations" with undefeated British heavyweight Tyson Fury for a fight in late 2018.

"Both teams want the biggest fight possible," said Jay Deas, trainer and manager for Wilder, a Tuscaloosa native and 2008 Olympic bronze medalist. "This would be an enormous fight, just enormous."

Deas also said that if negotiations continue to progress, Wilder could make an appearance at Fury's Aug. 18 fight against Italian-born heavyweight Francesco Pianeta in Belfast, Northern Ireland, so the two huge heavyweights "could meet face to face" to hype an upcoming matchup.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Fury has all the tools to Clemente RUSSO him he's just FAT which would be his downfall


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Can't see this happening this year. Early to mid next year perhaps.

Hearn would probably like to see it though. He seems intent on having anyone in front of Wilder except Joshua.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

This could be the bet thing for Wilder. His profile is really low for being an undefeated HW titlist. Fury will talk tons of shit, Showtime can play up the US vs. UK angle and if they put the fight in NYC it will get plenty of coverage.

Fury would raise Wilder's profile enough to get solid PPV interest in the mega PPV we all want.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> This could be the bet thing for Wilder. His profile is really low for being an undefeated HW titlist. Fury will talk tons of shit, Showtime can play up the US vs. UK angle and if they put the fight in NYC it will get plenty of coverage.
> 
> Fury would raise Wilder's profile enough to get solid PPV interest in the mega PPV we all want.


Pre-fight banter and behavior between Fury and Wilder would be epic.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Pre-fight banter and behavior between Fury and Wilder would be epic.


I wonder if it'll look like this :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I wonder if it'll look like this :lol:


No. Better!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah sure


Trust me when I say Tyson Fury and Frank Warren got form for talking shit to get press inches.

Especially in a week of other heavyweight fights.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Trust me when I say Tyson Fury and Frank Warren got form for talking shit to get press inches.
> 
> Especially in a week of other heavyweight fights.


It's Boxing 101 chapter 1.


----------



## Davie (Dec 21, 2017)

One to watch said:


> Trust me when I say Tyson Fury and Frank Warren got form for talking shit to get press inches.
> 
> Especially in a week of other heavyweight fights.


There's no way Fury is challenging for a title this year, I don't believe he has any real intention of doing so either.
There seems to be a slow measured and realistic approach to his comeback (other than his twitter rantings, of course)

I think he knows he needs time, training and a few tests before he really starts targeting the biggest fights


----------



## UK fight fan (Apr 22, 2016)

Not gonna happen.
No way he takes a fight this dangerous this year. He'll need at least 4 or 5 more stiffs beforehand.


I'm talking about Wilder by the way, not Fury


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Wilder really stepping it up lately. This is technically for the lineal title.


Did you watch Fury's last fight?

If he doesn't look considerably sharper and lighter on his feet vs Pianeta then this is nothing more than feasting on a big name.

As for lineal, he lost that when he took a 3 year lay off and turned into this:










Lineal title was vacated. You may as well get Lennox out of retirement and call it the lineal.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Tyson Fury is the betting favorite (-150) over Deontay Wilder (+110) should they face in December

After seeing furys last performance im surprised


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Did you watch Fury's last fight?
> 
> If he doesn't look considerably sharper and lighter on his feet vs Pianeta then this is nothing more than feasting on a big name.
> 
> ...


I don't think Fury looked too bad.
The gifts still seem to be there, his timing was off but that's to be expected.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Fury's voice is also pretty much completely back.
He's back.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Wilder's team was the fairest people's he's dealt with.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Did you watch Fury's last fight?
> 
> If he doesn't look considerably sharper and lighter on his feet vs Pianeta then this is nothing more than feasting on a big name.
> 
> ...


I saw it. He has a tuneup in a couple of weeks, then he'll have until the end of the year to get ready. He should be fine.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

The reason I think this happens next is because:

Wilder is better off getting Fury now whilst hes not in the best shape and then asking for a 50/50 split with AJ in April which is fair if he beats Fury

Fury should try and get Wilder first because he is more vulnerable than AJ, this out of shape Fury has a better chance against Wilder he will get steamrolled by AJ but by the time he fights AJ he will probably be in better shape


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Tyson looks in decent shape here he could definitely be ready by the end of the year, early next year





How do I embed?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> The reason I think this happens next is because:
> 
> Wilder is better off getting Fury now whilst hes not in the best shape and then asking for a 50/50 split with AJ in April which is fair if he beats Fury
> 
> Fury should try and get Wilder fjrst because he is more vulnerable than AJ, this out of shape Fury has a better chance against Wilder he will get steamrolled by AJ but by the time he fights AJ he will probably be in better shape


I agree with your first point, but not your second.

The fight makes all sorts of sense for Wilder, but for Fury?

You really think fury would have a better chance agains Wilder than AJ? Stylistically, I see it exactly the opposite. Fury only beat Wlad because (beside Wlad either being over the hill or throwing the fight) Fury had excellent footwork that night. Wlad is a bt of a plodder, JUST LIKE AJ, and Firy was able to frustrate him and shut his offense down.

Wilder is much too fast, much too good at exploding in from outside, and much too aggressive when he smells blood. I wouldn't even give Fury a 10% chance of winning that fight, if he was in the shape of his life.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> I agree with your first point, but not your second.
> 
> The fight makes all sorts of sense for Wilder, but for Fury?
> 
> ...


I think the Fury from the Wlad fight beats both but before I thought Wilder had the better chance, now I think AJ has the better chance because no one knows how Fury's chin or stamina is going to hold up, I agree AJ may get frustrated but in the end AJ will end up swinging and I think Fury will crumble unless he can somehow turn prime again


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

This would be a great move for Wilder if it comes off. Take Breazeale in late September, then Fury in December on Showtime ppv (as well as British ppv).

Outside of Joshua, Fury is the only fight out there that gives Wilder access to US ppv, in turn that increases his worth significantly for AJ.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

https://www.boxingscene.com/wilder-deal-fight-fury-closer-joshua-deal-ever--130506

*Wilder: Deal To Fight Fury is Closer Than Joshua Deal Ever Was*

According to WBC heavyweight champion Deontay Wilder (40-0, 39 KOs), a deal to fight former division king Tyson Fury (26-0, 19 KOs) is very close to getting done.

Earlier this week, Fury created shockwaves when he revealed that his team was in serious negotiations to fight Wilder at the end of the year.

Fury returns to the ring on August 18th, when he faces Francesco Pianeta in Belfast. The contest will be the second for Fury in 2018 - after snapping a long layoff from the ring.










Prior to returning to the ring earlier this year, Fury had been inactive since November 2015 - when he shocked Wladimir Klitschko for the heavyweight gold. It was Klitschko first defeat in over a decade.

Fury then stepped away from the ring while he battled depression and substance abuse issues.
He believes a deal to fight Wilder is "99%' done.

Should Fury win his next fight, as everyone expects, Wilder believes the fight will happen in the fall.

"I believe 100 percent that this fight is going to happen and it's going to get done. We're very, very close. Closer than Joshua and me could ever get in a lifetime. It's definitely gonna happen, there's no doubt. There's just a little more work to be done," Wilder told Mike 'Copp' Coppinger of The Ring.

"Me and Fury, we talked with each other back and forth; I think he's a great guy, we have a relationship together, and my team has a relationship with his team. This is going to be better than Joshua when it all boils down to it &#8230; and we know Tyson Fury, in many eyes, is still the champ, he hasn't been defeated. He's still undefeated. He's still the lineal champion. Once I knock him off, I become that man who beat the man."

During his time away, Fury became severely overweight. He shed over a 100-pounds for his return. And recent photos suggest that he shed off more weight.

"I'm super excited, I can't wait for this thing to be official and we can get the promotion going and get the fans riled up for it," said Wilder.

"I feel he's going to be back into his top form, he's in shape, he's slimmed down, he's been a champion before, he knows what it takes to be a champion, to adjust to other fighters. Once you're a champion, there ain't no excuses. It's going to be a helluva fight, this guy's not scared, he's coming to America to fight in my house."

Should the fight come down, it would take away the two most lucrative options for WBA, WBO, IBF, IBO world champion Anthony Joshua, who returns on September 22nd against Alexander Povetkin.

Joshua and Wilder were in serious negotiations a few months ago, but they were unable to reach a deal. There is a new deal on the table, for Wilder to receive a guarantee of $15 million for a fight with Joshua on April 13th at Wembley. But, Wilder is not satisfied with the financial terms and some of the other aspects of the contract.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I need to see Fury in a few weeks before I get excited for a Wilder fight in the winter.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Deontay Wilder says he's 100% certain he'll be fighting Tyson Fury


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

Joe Rogan on Tyson Fury.....where do you start with this pile of shit broadcast?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bratwurzt said:


> Joe Rogan on Tyson Fury.....where do you start with this pile of shit broadcast?


One of the biggest voices in mma doesn't know what RTD means :rofl

hate when rogan talks boxing he always sounds casual as fuck


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I agree with your first point, but not your second.
> 
> The fight makes all sorts of sense for Wilder, but for Fury?
> 
> ...


This I agree on.

Wilder is worse stylistically for Fury than AJ.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

May be a bit too early for Tyson, but respect to both if they get this agreed upon and fight.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I saw it. He has a tuneup in a couple of weeks, then he'll have until the end of the year to get ready. He should be fine.


Depends on how he looks vs PIaneta. In my opinion Fury should take a serious fight before fighting Wilder. Still a great fight tough. Wilder probably knocks Fury out.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Hearn's offer is still on the table isn't it? Didn't Finkel only want a date and venue? That's there now. Why hasn't Wilder signed for the AJ fight yet or have I missed something?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The big problem here is that, despite Fury being the perfect opponent for Wilder right now, the fight itself makes zero sense, for one simple reason:

Fury cannot possibly have any intention of actually getting into the ring. 
He's obviously just trying to get people talking about him, and get them thinking he's really serious about his comeback. If team Wilder signs this fight, then they're idiots. Odds are 99/1 that Fury would pull out weeks before the bout, with an "injury."

And Hearn benefits as well, since Wilder loses yet another 6 months of his career, and so still doesn't have enough cred to "force" a fight with AJ.


Move along folks, nothing to see here.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> The big problem here is that, despite Fury being the perfect opponent for Wilder right now, the fight itself makes zero sense, for one simple reason:
> 
> Fury cannot possibly have any intention of actually getting into the ring.
> He's obviously just trying to get people talking about him, and thinking he's really serious about his comeback. If team Wilder signs this fight, then they're idiots. Odds are 99/1 that Fury would pull out weeks before the bout, with an "injury."
> ...


I also cant see it happening.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Frank Warren: I'm Not Cashing Fury Out With Deontay Wilder!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Hearn's offer is still on the table isn't it? Didn't Finkel only want a date and venue? That's there now. Why hasn't Wilder signed for the AJ fight yet or have I missed something?


For one, he'll be worth much more than a flat fee after his ppv vs Fury


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Depends on how he looks vs PIaneta. In my opinion Fury should take a serious fight before fighting Wilder. Still a great fight tough. Wilder probably knocks Fury out.


I agree. A more ideal timescale for Fury-Wilder would be - somewhat ironically perhaps - around April next year.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Pre-fight banter and behavior between Fury and Wilder would be epic.


Fury is the best trash talker bar none. He is hilarious in the pressers.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> Fury is the best trash talker bar none. He is hilarious in the pressers.


Agreed, and like Ali did against Liston, I genuinely think Fury tried to make Wlad think he was insane.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I agree with your first point, but not your second.
> 
> The fight makes all sorts of sense for Wilder, but for Fury?
> 
> ...


This I agree on.

Wilder is worse stylistically for Fury than AJ.


Cableaddict said:


> The big problem here is that, despite Fury being the perfect opponent for Wilder right now, the fight itself makes zero sense, for one simple reason:
> 
> Fury cannot possibly have any intention of actually getting into the ring.
> He's obviously just trying to get people talking about him, and get them thinking he's really serious about his comeback. If team Wilder signs this fight, then they're idiots. Odds are 99/1 that Fury would pull out weeks before the bout, with an "injury."
> ...


99/1 eh...

I'll have a tenner please.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

^ Easiest ten I'll ever make!


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

It would be hilarious if this happened to be fair.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Something I just considered: Fury is not the most stable individual. Keeping him focused with an immediate mega fight should equal at least one big pay day. Hoping he keeps everything under control for 4 or 5 more fights might be too much of a gamble.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> It would be hilarious if this happened to be fair.


If it does, I won't feel sorry for Wilder.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm not the biggest Wilder fan but I hope he pushes that Clowns shit in, big time.

Horrible fucken style.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

for what its worth :yep


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm curious. If this fight happens, and Wilder wins how do people rate the win? I can imagine some people will try to lean on the fact that Tyson Fury is lineal, undefeated and the previous number 1 to bolster the quality of the win. However I can also imagine others pointing out that Fury will have had one/two fights in 3 years against poor opposition and could reasonably be ranked no higher than most of Wilder's other opponents. What do you all think? Is this actually a decent fight or another circus show?


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> I'm curious. If this fight happens, and Wilder wins how do people rate the win? I can imagine some people will try to lean on the fact that Tyson Fury is lineal, undefeated and the previous number 1 to bolster the quality of the win. However I can also imagine others pointing out that Fury will have had one/two fights in 3 years against poor opposition and could reasonably be ranked no higher than most of Wilder's other opponents. What do you all think? Is this actually a decent fight or another circus show?


Can it be both a circus show and a decent fight?

:lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> I'm curious. If this fight happens, and Wilder wins how do people rate the win?


Great question.

Easy answer:
-------------------

Wilder supporters will talk like it's the greatest thing since Ali-frazier, while Wilder haterz will say Fury never more than one step above Dustin Nichols, finally exposed.

I, of course, will use it as yet more proof that Wlad obviously threw his fight with Fury. :yep


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Great question.
> 
> Easy answer:
> -------------------
> ...


- Of course you would... Why would Klitschko want to break Jou Louis' title defense record... What glory is there in that...?

PS - *NO ONE* "will talk like it's the greatest thing since Ali-frazier."


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Fury is already looking slim

https://www.boxingscene.com/photos-tyson-fury-looking-very-slim-open-workout--130913










The weight will be no issue come December.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Good for him. I hope he fights well on Saturday, doesn't get hurt, and we get our marquee matchup late this year. I keep seeing November, tho, rather than December.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

British people are the GOAT athletes, Fury is living proof of this


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

There is no way this fight is happening in december. Unless Fury goes in to cash out. You dont come back from such a big lay pff fight a few bums and jump right back at the highest level of the division.


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> There is no way this fight is happening in december. Unless Fury goes in to cash out. You dont come back from such a big lay pff fight a few bums and jump right back at the highest level of the division.


I agree except he seems like he would be the type to do that...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

A year before fighting Wlad, Fury was also a fat slob. Not as fat as afterwards, when he ran off to the woods and went feral, but fat enough.
- And he slimmed down an amazing amount and actually looked nimble in the ring. (Not talented, not dangerous, but certainly nimble.)

So, this is nothing new.



Of course, also "nothing new" is Fury pulling out of a big fight at the last minute.

Bet on it.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Fury is already looking slim
> 
> https://www.boxingscene.com/photos-tyson-fury-looking-very-slim-open-workout--130913
> 
> ...


Fury really putting Joshua in his place when the fight actually happens :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Fury weighs 253 pounds


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> Fury really putting Joshua in his place when the fight actually happens :lol:


They're making Joshua look terrible. Wilder vs Fury might be the biggest fight of 2018. Idk if the ppvs will top Canelo vs GGG however.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I reckon they are going to announce the fight in the ring after


----------



## Yolo Swaggins (May 16, 2013)

dyna said:


> Fury's voice is also pretty much completely back.
> He's back.


Whooa there!
Think you might be getting a bit carried away if furys team were confident he was back he would be fighting some strong opposition before wilder, frankie fish eyes is cashing in on fury


----------



## thegee (Feb 10, 2017)

I know I wear glasses , but Fury still looked "flabby" at the weigh -in. I would assume he is getting atremendous pay day to fight Wilder in the USA, a fight which I see him getting K/O"d . Regards Mervyn The gee


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thegee said:


> I know I wear glasses , but Fury still looked "flabby" at the weigh -in. I would assume he is getting atremendous pay day to fight Wilder in the USA, a fight which I see him getting K/O"d . Regards Mervyn The gee


He did, but we're comparing him to when he weighed over 300 pounds. He's lost a lot of weight since then and will lose more by December. He weighed 246 vs Klitshko, so ideally most of his training camp vs Wilder will be focused on the gameplan and not cutting weight.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> A year before fighting Wlad, Fury was also a fat slob. Not as fat as afterwards, when he ran off to the woods and went feral, but fat enough.
> - And he slimmed down an amazing amount and actually looked nimble in the ring. (Not talented, not dangerous, but certainly nimble.)
> 
> So, this is nothing new.
> ...


Canny difference tbf.

The three years prior to fighting Wlad Fury beat Hammer, Chisora, Johnson, Cunningham and Abell. He fought 41 rounds in that period, two of who were top fifteen (maybes three, not sure where Cunningham was ranked at the time) and Johnson is generally a top level journeyman to get you rounds in.

This time round in three years he has thus far four rounds against a blown up Cruiser in Sefari who I wouldn't even hazard to guess his ranking at heavyweight (likely triple digits) and then Pianeta who is the only person Kevin Johnson has beaten with a winning record in six years (and by KO at that).

Massively different preparation especially considering he'll have put major miles on the clock in his time off. We've also seen fighters lose weight fast before after lay offs and then blow up quickly in the fight (think Hatton v Senchenko).

Fury has done four rounds against a guy who didn't even want to punch him and was paid specifically to lose and not cause any trouble. I wouldn't say that was good prep for fighting a top two fighter.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> They're making Joshua look terrible. Wilder vs Fury might be the biggest fight of 2018. Idk if the ppvs will top Canelo vs GGG however.


Every person Joshua has fought in the last two years will have been ranked higher than Fury is when he fought them. If anything it makes Wilder look terrible.

Joshua has fought three people in the top five in his last four fights.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Every person Joshua has fought in the last two years will have been ranked higher than Fury is when he fought them. If anything it makes Wilder look terrible.
> 
> Joshua has fought three people in the top five in his last four fights.


Wilder is fighting the still undefeated lineal champion. And honestly Fury is the toughest fight for Wilder stylistically. I can pull posts from a while back with me stating that.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Wilder is fighting the still undefeated lineal champion. And honestly Fury is the toughest fight for Wilder stylistically. I can pull posts from a while back with me stating that.


Tunney is still the undefeated lineal champion mate.


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

I've gotta say, as a man I really like Wilder, he seems pretty humble and is caring for his little daughter with spina bifida so I hope he gets that "forever money" off the AJ fight after Fury... I don't think Fury is anywhere near being ready for Wilder at this stage but AJ will probably be too much for him unless he lands something big. This fight helps build that AJ fight, they all know it.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Broxi said:


> I've gotta say, as a man I really like Wilder, he seems pretty humble and is caring for his little daughter with spina bifida so I hope he gets that "forever money" off the AJ fight after Fury... I don't think Fury is anywhere near being ready for Wilder at this stage but AJ will probably be too much for him unless he lands something big. This fight helps build that AJ fight, they all know it.


He's also a bit of a cock who says shit like I hope my opponents die in the ring and that I want my opponents kid to see the person who put their dad in a wheelchair and other such bollocks.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Canny difference tbf.
> 
> The three years prior to fighting Wlad Fury beat Hammer, Chisora, Johnson, Cunningham and Abell. He fought 41 rounds in that period, two of who were top fifteen (maybes three, not sure where Cunningham was ranked at the time) and Johnson is generally a top level journeyman to get you rounds in.
> 
> ...


True dat. All dat.

I'm just (semi unfairly) ragging on Fury. Can't stand the guy. :smile

Fun !


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Chatty said:


> He's also a bit of a cock who says shit like I hope my opponents die in the ring and that I want my opponents kid to see the person who put their dad in a wheelchair and other such bollocks.


Yeah but I've heard shit like that in the build up to fights before (Tyson) and could park it to the side. Shit gets said in the build up to fights.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Broxi said:


> Yeah but I've heard shit like that in the build up to fights before (Tyson) and could park it to the side. Shit gets said in the build up to fights.


Tyson was also a massive cock as well tbf and he even admits that himself.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

thegee said:


> I know I wear glasses , but Fury still looked "flabby" at the weigh -in. I would assume he is getting atremendous pay day to fight Wilder in the USA, a fight which I see him getting K/O"d . Regards Mervyn The gee


Hes lost 18lbs since June so I reckon by November/December he could lose another 10lbs, I dont think its a cashout if Fury has a 10-12 week training camp for the Wilder fight and doesnt bloat up anymore than he is now he should be in legit shape, im just not sure his chin will hold up anymore


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Fury looks in excellent shape! Good for him, good to have that crazy bugger back in the mix win or lose.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Tyson was also a massive cock as well tbf and he even admits that himself.


Tyson tends to be the go to example for people making this argument which actually shows it's not as common as some people think. There's clearly a difference between trash talk and what Tyson, Wilder and a very small handful of other boxers have said. It's also nothing close to a justification for it because, as you point out, those people are also massive cocks.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> Tyson tends to be the go to example for people making this argument which actually shows it's not as common as some people think. There's clearly a difference between trash talk and what Tyson, Wilder and a very small handful of other boxers have said. It's also nothing close to a justification for it because, as you point out, those people are also massive cocks.


Yeah it's just full on scummy to be talking about killing your opponents or trying to kick their kids saying your going to seriously hurt them. We all know boxing is a rough sport where people can and do get badly hurt or worse and the boxers get respect for putting themselves on the line like that but there's a limit on trash talk and should be pulled on it if you cross it.

The people laughing at it wouldn't be laughing so much if someone was killed by Wilder and all the ban boxing talk started back up and rules were I posed to have eight one minute rounds with 48 ounce gloves due to it.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He did, but we're comparing him to when he weighed over 300 pounds. He's lost a lot of weight since then and will lose more by December. He weighed 246 vs Klitshko, so ideally most of his training camp vs Wilder will be focused on the gameplan and not cutting weight.


The Furys mentioned after the Wlad fight they were heavier than the 247.
The analog weighing machine wasn't even balanced when Fury's weight was mentioned.

Klitschko tactics to make his opponent look smaller before the fight. For the same reason he likes wearing platform shoes at weigh ins.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Billy Joe Saunders reportedly threw half a chicken at Deontay Wilder on Friday night.

Yes, you read that correctly.


----------



## thegee (Feb 10, 2017)

What a pathetic thing for BJS, to do. What the hell was he playng at?. Luckily for him Wilder did not hit him, if he had I don"think you would have seen BJS in a ring for a long time. Regards Mervyn the Gee


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> The Furys mentioned after the Wlad fight they were heavier than the 247.
> The analog weighing machine wasn't even balanced when Fury's weight was mentioned.
> 
> Klitschko tactics to make his opponent look smaller before the fight. For the same reason he likes wearing platform shoes at weigh ins.


So he's even closer to target than we thought


----------



## Kolya (Mar 30, 2014)

Kurushi said:


> Billy Joe Saunders reportedly threw half a chicken at Deontay Wilder on Friday night.
> 
> Yes, you read that correctly.


You can't make this shit up.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Billy Joe Saunders reportedly threw half a chicken at Deontay Wilder on Friday night.
> 
> Yes, you read that correctly.


Jeez.

If BJS fought more often, he could probably afford a WHOLE chicken.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Here's the chicken throwing incident.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

*BOB ARUM REACTS TO WILDER VS. FURY ANNOUNCEMENT; DISSES "SMALL POTATOES" JOSHUA VS. POVETKIN*


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Davie (Dec 21, 2017)

bballchump11 said:


>


That nice civilised interview only serves to make the pair of them look silly; when they inevitably start acting like a pair of twats, threatening to kill each other in the ring, flipping tables and dressing up as superheroes.


----------



## thegee (Feb 10, 2017)

Very civilised , so what? better than F"ing and blinding each other, why do they need to throw chairs etc?, as long as they perform on the night that's all that matters. Regards Mervyn The Gee


----------



## TheBoxingMadMan (Mar 24, 2018)

The obligatory pushing and bad mouthing at today's press conference.






*Full Deontay Wilder v Tyson Fury crazy London press conference | Warning: contains bad language*


----------



## Davie (Dec 21, 2017)

thegee said:


> Very civilised , so what? better than F"ing and blinding each other, why do they need to throw chairs etc?, as long as they perform on the night that's all that matters. Regards Mervyn The Gee


Wasn't complaining about them being civilised.

But if/when they start effing and blinding and making a pair of cocks of themselves, it will look even more contrived.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Does anyone know who the main sparring partners are, for each camp?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Does anyone know who the main sparring partners are, for each camp?


Joy Joyce is sparring Fury


----------



## thegee (Feb 10, 2017)

@Davie. The only one I saw effing and blinding was, surprise, surprise, Fury. Rollon December when Wilder shuts his big mouth up literally. Regards Mervyn The Gee


----------



## Davie (Dec 21, 2017)

thegee said:


> @Davie. The only one I saw effing and blinding was, surprise, surprise, Fury. Rollon December when Wilder shuts his big mouth up literally. Regards Mervyn The Gee


Hope the Gypsy King keeps proving the doubters wrong and boxes his head off


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Joy Joyce is sparring Fury


Thx.

That's a great choice. Joyce is tall, aggressive, hits like a freight train, and has really fast hands.

Let's hope Joyce takes it easy on Fury. If he's not careful, he could do some real damage, and blow the fight.

I'd actually much rather see Wilder fight Joyce. The guy is SERIOUS.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Where are the elephants?

Where are the trained lions, jumping through rings of fire?

Sheesh ....


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Wilder is so fucking boring, at least Fury actually makes a point every once in a while..Wilder just shouts nonsense, I guess that's what passes for charisma in Americas starved heavyweight division


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> Thx.
> 
> That's a great choice. Joyce is tall, aggressive, hits like a freight train, and has really fast hands.
> 
> ...


He looked like dogshit in his last fight


----------



## thegee (Feb 10, 2017)

@The Kraken, it"s all about opinions. personallyI don't find Wilder boring, I find Fury boring , roll on December when we say goodbye to Fury after Wilder as finished with him. Regards Mervyn The Gee


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> He looked like dogshit in his last fight


LMAO !

What fight did YOU watch?

Joyce dominated every round, with a very high output and extreme accuracy.
His balance was excellent, he protected his head and stayed patient, used excellent lateral movement, controlled the ring, went to the body often & well ...
His defense was near-perfect. I think Kiladze landed two clean punches in the entire fight.

- And Joyce put Kiladze down in in both round 2 and round 3, before finally getting a very just TKO in the fourth.

What exactly does it take to impress you?


----------



## Cozy (Jun 9, 2018)

I worry for Fury
Having two years off and getting as heavy as he did has a serious toll on you
Nothing quite works the same as you think it will
You end up slower and awkward in positions you didn't have to even think about before
And I think he could get caught and thrown off guard

I think it is a silly fight
It isn't fury's true skill vs wilder, its a rushed event tilted in wilders favor
If fury is going to win it means he was so astoundingly better than wilder all this time
OR that he somehow gets to his A-game even after all the weight loss

And I don't think either of those things are possible
1) You aren't going to bring your A-game to your second fight after a huge yoyo in weight like that
2) He was never THAT far ahead of deontay and joshua

IF he spends more time, gets his head right, trains SERIOUSLY (like he has something to learn)
He could make a good fight
So I don't get why he is doing this fight outside of ego

Its a bad idea
He ought to fight a guy like dillion white first I think, or ortiz


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Wilder is so fucking boring, at least Fury actually makes a point every once in a while..Wilder just shouts nonsense, I guess that's what passes for charisma in Americas starved heavyweight division


On this point, I agree with you completely.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047632495225712640


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

Really cant stand both cunts rooting slightly for wilder cant take fury seriously


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> LMAO !
> 
> What fight did YOU watch?
> 
> ...


I meant his fight at York Hall, didn't know he fought since then, isn't Kiladze a cruiserweight?


----------



## top of the hill (Sep 26, 2018)

bballchump11 said:


>


Wilder looking like Stevie Wonder there. Sounds like he is selling like Stevie Wonder too.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

"It's now 4-0. It should have been 3-0 but that was a 10-8 round out there. He's following my lead and as a champion he should have his own lead, not follow anybody elses. He's very inexperienced, he doesn't know what he's doing, if I wanted him to tapdance I could probably make him, he knows now, in his mind, he can't beat me"


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Wilder offered new improved deal by 
Matchroom for April 13th


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> "It's now 4-0. It should have been 3-0 but that was a 10-8 round out there. He's following my lead and as a champion he should have his own lead, not follow anybody elses. He's very inexperienced, he doesn't know what he's doing, if I wanted him to tapdance I could probably make him, he knows now, in his mind, he can't beat me"


I'm actually starting to like the big dufus! (Whooda' thunkit? )

I'm even starting to believe he has a small chance of winning this fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> I meant his fight at York Hall, didn't know he fought since then, isn't Kiladze a cruiserweight?


Oh, yeah, he seemed a bit off in that fight, I agree, even though the fight only last about 2 minutes. I think Bacurin is just an awkward fighter. Plus, Joyce is learning on the job. - But in his last fight, he looked like a seasoned pro.

Salas built a lovely machine, there. I hope Abel Sanchez doesn't scew him up. What an awful choice for a new trainer.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I'm freakin stoked for this fight. Biggest heavyweight fight in quite a while, both undefeated, one with a belt and one the lineal champ... AND it sets up an even bigger fight next year. I'm pumped.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a buddy who is a writer for Supreme Boxing and in fairly well with a couple of camps. Last Sunday he spoke to Leo Santa Cruz who said he really wants to fight on this card and they are working to get the Russell bout signed.

Another rumor is that Luis Ortiz could be on the card.


----------



## thegee (Feb 10, 2017)

Some decent boxing on this weekend . In Belfast its Catteral v Davies, and Dubois v Johnson. I think Catteral will win this, as for Dubois why is he "fighting" Kevin Johnson. 32-10,? in his last fourteen bouts he as lost Ten, and at 39 years oldhe is not going to get any better. Dubois is not going to learn anything from these bouts, surely it is time he was tested, Iknow he as only had Eight bouts but this bout is a waste of time>Regards Mervyn The Gee


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> Wilder offered new improved deal by
> Matchroom for April 13th


Cool, we can entertain this December 2nd.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Cool, we can entertain this December 2nd.


What an arsenal you are. You are nothing to do with them, you can entertain it now


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> What an arsenal you are. You are nothing to do with them, you can entertain it now


That's bullocks mate. 99% of fighters don't negotiate fights and agree to terms while they a big fight lined up.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> That's bullocks mate. 99% of fighters don't negotiate fights and agree to terms while they a big fight lined up.


I am saying you can entertain it. Fighters DO NOT negotiate fights there management team do.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> I am saying you can entertain it. Fighters DO NOT negotiate fights there management team do.


Finkel said all his focus is on the Fury fight also.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Finkel said all his focus is on the Fury fight also.


You said we will talk about it in December, That includes you. So lets talk about it as you have fuck all to do with negotiations


----------



## CuntDog (Jan 11, 2018)

I Fury lands the left Hook it's all over.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> You said we will talk about it in December, That includes you. So lets talk about it as you have fuck all to do with negotiations


You're taking the piss, bloke.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You're taking the piss, bloke.


No your just a bellend, who trashes AJ and Hearn and now an offer has been put out there AGAIN. Your come back is we will talk about it in December. You have fuck all to do with negotiations, so lets discuss it. Breaking News Hearn says there is no deadline and is working with Haymon as Finkel is brushed aside... Wilder and Finkel say they wont discuss it lmao


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

I saw Hearn has removed his December 1st deadline. Could never understand why he put it in place. Just another bluff gone bad.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> No your just a bellend, who trashes AJ and Hearn and now an offer has been put out there AGAIN. Your come back is we will talk about it in December. You have fuck all to do with negotiations, so lets discuss it. Breaking News Hearn says there is no deadline and is working with Haymon as Finkel is brushed aside... Wilder and Finkel say they wont discuss it lmao


Someone should remind Uncle Al who Wilder's actual manager is.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049260740014690304
This shit talk is one sided


----------



## BluefaceHatch (Aug 7, 2018)

Fury is too sharp for wilder with words & too savvy for him in the ring


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

I hope Tyson Fury wins.


----------



## BluefaceHatch (Aug 7, 2018)

He will


----------



## thegee (Feb 10, 2017)

@BobDigi5060, Keep dreaming Bob. Regards Mervyn The Gee


----------



## thegee (Feb 10, 2017)

@BluefaceHatch, NO he won't. Regards Mervyn The Gee


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Truth is Finkel has probably had enough of Hearn's antics and refuses to deal with him any more. It is just one big lie fest.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DavidUK (Jun 10, 2013)

It's impossible for Tyson Fury to lose a fight.....just impossible.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm hearing my buddy Gerald Washington will be on the under card fighting UK up and comer Joe Joyce. I realize Gerald is the under dog, but he's about the nicest guy you'll ever meet and it will be fun cheering him on. Hopefully he can pull off the upset.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I'm hearing my buddy Gerald Washington will be on the under card fighting UK up and comer Joe Joyce. I realize Gerald is the under dog, but he's about the nicest guy you'll ever meet and it will be fun cheering him on. Hopefully he can pull off the upset.


Glad to see Washington still in the game. He's done a lot better than most athletes when switching sports.

- But he's in way over his depth against Joyce. If he can just make t to the final bell, it would be a major achievement.
Gotta' give him credit, though: The guy doesn't shy away from really tough fights.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Glad to see Washington still in the game. He's done a lot better than most athletes when switching sports.
> 
> - But he's in way over his depth against Joyce. If he can just make t to the final bell, it would be a major achievement.
> Gotta' give him credit, though: The guy doesn't shy away from really tough fights.


he's not afraid to go against anybody. He was in the Navy before he went to college, so he's seen real danger and sacrifice.

His biggest problem, IMO, is not having the piston like jab to establish distance. He needs room to generate power, but pushes his jab and lets guys close. If he consistently threw his jab with the conviction of the first few rounds against Wilder, he'd be a much better fighter.

But as a guy, they don't make them better than Gerald.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> His biggest problem, IMO, is not having the piston like jab to establish distance. He needs room to generate power, but pushes his jab and lets guys close. If he consistently threw his jab with the conviction of the first few rounds against Wilder, he'd be a much better fighter.
> .


Spot on.

Also, I don't think he uses his height very well. just going by memory, (which could be faulty) I see him always on the attack, leaning forward a bit and throwing big combos. If he would work off the back foot more, keeping his head back & safe, he might do very well as a counter puncher. (A style that does not require as fast of a jab, BTW.)

I'd love to see him back in the mix, but Joyce is a monster. A Cautious, disciplined, doesn't make many mistakes and then makes you pay when YOU make a mistake, monster. He only has a few pro bouts, but he fights like a ten year veteran. - And powah for days, with both hands.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> You said we will talk about it in December, That includes you. So lets talk about it as you have fuck all to do with negotiations


Here you go you fanny

https://www.boxingscene.com/wilder-manager-hearn-fury-fight-we-talk-joshua--132807


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049260740014690304
> This shit talk is one sided


wilder is too stupid to get this man's slippery words...

wilder: what is your point?

Fury: your act was rehearsed, mine was freestyle cause your a BUM.

im dying.. lmao... fury has no match in the words department.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Here you go you fanny
> 
> https://www.boxingscene.com/wilder-manager-hearn-fury-fight-we-talk-joshua--132807


You call me a fanny lol you are the biggest asshole on any boxing forum. Yet again you will not discuss, just shit comes from you. And in case you have not heard Hearn is trying to get the fight made not going through the biggest obstacle that is CO manager FINKEL


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> You call me a fanny lol you are the biggest asshole on any boxing forum. Yet again you will not discuss, just shit comes from you. And in case you have not heard Hearn is trying to get the fight made not going through the biggest obstacle that is CO manager FINKEL


Blah blah. It's fun trolling your sensitive ass


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> wilder is too stupid to get this man's slippery words...
> 
> wilder: what is your point?
> 
> ...


I think Fury is getting into no lose territory. His personality is really on display in the US for the first time. And fans are really starting to like him.

He could end up growing his star here to the point that fans still want him even if he loses. That's pretty rare.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Bring in the big cunt from belfast


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I think Fury is getting into no lose territory. His personality is really on display in the US for the first time. And fans are really starting to like him.
> 
> He could end up growing his star here to the point that fans still want him even if he loses. That's pretty rare.


Good point. even I'M starting to like the big dufus. I just can't help myself.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Under card starting to take place according to my buddy who writes for supreme boxing.

Luis Ortiz vs. Travis Kauffman will be on the under card as will Jarrett Hurd vs. TBA. I'm confident Joe Joyce vs. Gerald Washington will be announced any day now.

Isaac Lowe vs. TBA has been on boxrec since the fight was announced and Chris Arreolla is supposed to be on the non-televised portion of the card.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Under card starting to take place according to my buddy who writes for supreme boxing.
> 
> Luis Ortiz vs. Travis Kauffman will be on the under card as will Jarrett Hurd vs. TBA. I'm confident Joe Joyce vs. Gerald Washington will be announced any day now.
> 
> Isaac Lowe vs. TBA has been on boxrec since the fight was announced and Chris Arreolla is supposed to be on the non-televised portion of the card.


I remember somebody on YouTube saying they hope it'd be a heavyweight affair on this card.


----------



## top of the hill (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I remember somebody on YouTube saying they hope it'd be a heavyweight affair on this card.


The thing is, heavyweight fights can be slow and Staples is in the heart of Mexican/Mex-American fight country. We're used to the Leo Santa Cruz, Orlando Salido, lower weight wars. I can forsee some boos and restless fans if the card is all heavyweights.

However, I can also foresee a lot of KOs with the current card, so that might satisfy the blood thirsty element.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> The thing is, heavyweight fights can be slow and Staples is in the heart of Mexican/Mex-American fight country. We're used to the Leo Santa Cruz, Orlando Salido, lower weight wars. I can forsee some boos and restless fans if the card is all heavyweights.
> 
> However, I can also foresee a lot of KOs with the current card, so that might satisfy the blood thirsty element.


True. I think they could have definitely done a mix of both. They could have even had an Omar Figueroa on there.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## top of the hill (Sep 26, 2018)

“It’s a pretty easy fight to analyze, Deontay Wilder needs to connect with that big right hand and knock me out, and I need to not let him do that."

Makes me wonder if we are all guilty of over analyzing what is often a very simple sport.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

top of the hill said:


> "It's a pretty easy fight to analyze, Deontay Wilder needs to connect with that big right hand and knock me out, and I need to not let him do that."
> 
> Makes me wonder if we are all guilty of over analyzing what is often a very simple sport.


If the big dufus actually thinks that all Wilder has is a big OH right, then he's in a lot of trouble.

(Not that he actually believes this, of course.)


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> If the big dufus actually thinks that all Wilder has is a big OH right, then he's in a lot of trouble.
> 
> (Not that he actually believes this, of course.)


 Course it fucking isnt


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

top of the hill said:


> "It's a pretty easy fight to analyze, Deontay Wilder needs to connect with that big right hand and knock me out, and I need to not let him do that."
> 
> Makes me wonder if we are all guilty of over analyzing what is often a very simple sport.


 That right hand is so overrated


----------



## Crom_Dom (Jan 15, 2017)

top of the hill said:


> "It's a pretty easy fight to analyze, Deontay Wilder needs to connect with that big right hand and knock me out, and I need to not let him do that."
> 
> Makes me wonder if we are all guilty of over analyzing what is often a very simple sport.


It's not a simple sport, he is a simple fighter.. He's been in fights where he has be outboxed by these bums and found the big right... But they were bums... His resume is horrific.. This cunt is a whole different animal.....


----------



## top of the hill (Sep 26, 2018)

Crom_Dom said:


> It's not a simple sport, he is a simple fighter.. He's been in fights where he has be outboxed by these bums and found the big right... But they were bums... His resume is horrific.. This cunt is a whole different animal.....


Ortiz was a live opponent and Wilder's big right hand not only delivered Ortiz' his first loss. It was the first time he had been stopped as well.


----------



## top of the hill (Sep 26, 2018)

The Kraken said:


> That right hand is so overrated


That some people try and pretend Wilder's right hand isn't a threat to everyone is quite amusing. I think it amounts to nothing more than a hate in a lot of cases.


----------



## Crom_Dom (Jan 15, 2017)

top of the hill said:


> Ortiz was a live opponent and Wilder's big right hand not only delivered Ortiz' his first loss. It was the first time he had been stopped as well.


I never rated Ortiz. Because you have watched Wilder beat 40 bums, you think he's legit. FFS he's fought one legit guy.... How many top 10 wins does this guy have? Look at him when he fights ffs, he's dogshit.


----------



## Crom_Dom (Jan 15, 2017)

top of the hill said:


> Ortiz was a live opponent and Wilder's big right hand not only delivered Ortiz' his first loss. It was the first time he had been stopped as well.


Agree but he went life and death with an old guy that really couldn't move


----------



## top of the hill (Sep 26, 2018)

Crom_Dom said:


> I never rated Ortiz. Because you have watched Wilder beat 40 bums, you think he's legit. FFS he's fought one legit guy.... How many top 10 wins does this guy have? Look at him when he fights ffs, he's dogshit.


Funny how everyone in the division rated him. But I guess a few people on a boxing forum not rating him completely negates all that.


----------



## top of the hill (Sep 26, 2018)

Crom_Dom said:


> Agree but he went life and death with an old guy that really couldn't move


When Wilder is through with them they can't move. That is what his right hand does to them.


----------



## Crom_Dom (Jan 15, 2017)

top of the hill said:


> Funny how everyone in the division rated him. But I guess a few people on a boxing forum not rating him completely negates all that.


You mean the WBC , boxing politics, trying to get the usa to back a champ, so they all get paid........ you now gonna get paid and exposed.


----------



## top of the hill (Sep 26, 2018)

If Wilder was really this can't really fight bum forums try to paint him as, ex boxers and the boxing media would all be chorusing that same thing. But they aren't because it simply isn't true. The haters have hoped fight after fight that Wilder would lose. But he just keeps winning.


----------



## Crom_Dom (Jan 15, 2017)

Come on ffs, the guy has fought Ortiz, that is it.. He's been slowly over the top manufactured for US tv, but even the US crowd are not that stupid... It's not even like he's been beating up top 10 guys..... he fights cunts from the top 200. Biggest fraud in boxing and he wonders why he isn't on ppv... because no one knows the guy you are fighting you bum.


----------



## top of the hill (Sep 26, 2018)

I am in Tyson Fury's corner come December. But Wilder is a very real threat. Fury knows that and so does everybody else who follows boxing.


----------



## Crom_Dom (Jan 15, 2017)

top of the hill said:


> I am in Tyson Fury's corner come December. But Wilder is a very real threat. Fury knows that and so does everybody else who follows boxing.


Wilder is a threat to slow idiots with no boxing IQ.... Oldman Ortiz had him finished.


----------



## top of the hill (Sep 26, 2018)

Fury has been honest enough to put the cards on the table. "If Wilder hits me with that right hand of his it is goodnight."


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

top of the hill said:


> If Wilder was really this can't really fight bum forums try to paint him as, ex boxers and the boxing media would all be chorusing that same thing. But they aren't because it simply isn't true. The haters have hoped fight after fight that Wilder would lose. But he just keeps winning.


 I pick Luis Ortis to lose against Wilder, Dave Allen forced him back and Malik scott tried to dive like he did against Wilder and Thompson. then got up and realised Ortiz was a slo w old man with amateur skills and rode out the fight.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

The Kraken said:


> That right hand is so overrated


How do you rate it personally then?


----------



## Crom_Dom (Jan 15, 2017)

You yanks don't get behind Wilder because you ain't from the deep south, like trying to tell me to get behind Joshua, he's a guy from london who i have nothing in common with...... But if he reps my country, i will back him.. Wilder never repped the USA because been fighting bums on the sly in his home state... Fighting cans that have never been ranked in the top 10.. 40 fights and never fought a fucking Pulev. Guy is the biggest joke in boxing. Spaggetty legged cunt


----------



## Crom_Dom (Jan 15, 2017)

Anyone here on this forum from Alabama?


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Crom_Dom said:


> You yanks don't get behind Wilder because you ain't from the deep south, like trying to tell me to get behind Joshua, he's a guy from london who i have nothing in common with...... But if he reps my country, i will back him.. Wilder never repped the USA because been fighting bums on the sly in his home state... Fighting cans that have never been ranked in the top 10.. 40 fights and never fought a fucking Pulev. Guy is the biggest joke in boxing. Spaggetty legged cunt


Wilder represented the US at the 2008 Beijing Olympics and the 2007 AIBA World Boxing Championships. 

You need to research your rubbish a bit more.


----------



## Crom_Dom (Jan 15, 2017)

Philly Shell said:


> Wilder represented the US at the 2008 Beijing Olympics and the 2007 AIBA World Boxing Championships.
> 
> You need to research your rubbish a bit more.


I know he won bronze, but he is still not known... There is a reason he is the HW champion of the world and never had a fight on PPV.....


----------



## Crom_Dom (Jan 15, 2017)

He beat a guy that was told to get beat............FFS look down the list and think this guy has beat 40 people and knocked out 39... they are building hype, it was all for this moment... i feel sorry deontay because he is thick as fuck.


----------



## Crom_Dom (Jan 15, 2017)

People from The North West of England don't get beat by people who can't control there own feet while swinging ... Bisping rules the OC .... Tyson Fury will rule your whole fucking country after this. Trump better step aside.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Crom_Dom said:


> He beat a guy that was told to get beat............FFS look down the list and think this guy has beat 40 people and knocked out 39... they are building hype, it was all for this moment... i feel sorry deontay because he is thick as fuck.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

I hope Fury looks less like shit than in his warmup fights. Just glanced over them and the pianeta fight was a bit uncompelling.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


I just can't believe how skinny his legs are. They look like those artificial prosthetics that amputees walk around on.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Crom_Dom said:


> People from The North West of England don't get beat by people who can't control there own feet while swinging ... Bisping rules the OC .... Tyson Fury will rule your whole fucking country after this. Trump better step aside.


You really should stop constantly proving how little you know about boxing.

Dude .....


----------

